# Najechać/przejechać



## westhartford

Czy jest jakaś różnica między tamtymi czasownikami? Bo jest mi wiadomo, że można powiedzieć i najechać osobę i przejechać osobę. Dlatego, chciałbym, czy obydwa znaczą to samo, czy istnieje różnica.

Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc


----------



## dn88

"przejechać kogoś" dla mnie prawie zawsze oznacza "zabić daną osobę uderzając w nią pojazdem"

"najechać kogoś" jest nie do końca precyzyjne. Przykładowo można komuś najechać na stopę, co znaczyłoby mniej więcej przejechać po stopie tej osoby. Oczywiście może to oznaczać "uderzyć w kogoś jadąc pojazdem", ale skutki takiego zderzenia raczej nie będą aż tak poważne.


----------



## Thomas1

Ja rozumiem podane czasowniki tak:
Przejechać oznacza, że pojazd przejechał po kimś lub po czymś, (skutki dla osoby poszkodowanej są zazwyczaj poważne, ze śmiercią włącznie): Przejechał przechodnia i uciekł z miejsca wypadku. Ten czasownik jest też używany przez niektórych w znaczeniu potrącić.

Najechać oznacza, że pojazd po czymś lub po kimś przejechał ale bardziej skupia się na tym, że osoba/rzecz była pod pojazdem, np: EDIT: read Ben Jamin's comment below. Najechał na chodnik., Najechał na niego. Też mam wrażenie, że jest to czynność bardziej przypadkowa.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Najechać oznacza, że pojazd po czymś lub po kimś przejechał ale bardziej skupia się na tym, że osoba/rzecz była *pod pojazdem*, np.


 
Nie zgadzam się, a najechać na słup, na dom, na mur? Najechać jest wieloznaczne.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Nie wiem dlaczego ale ja zawsze mialem wrazenie, ze czynnosc najechania jest polowicznym przejechaniem.... ;-)

Pojazd najezdza na cos i na tym pozostaje, natomiast przy przejechaniu kola czy tez caly pojazd "najezdza" i zjezdza z danego obiektu mijajac go. Mam nadzieje, ze nie pisalem zbyt zawile, co czesto mi sie zdarza.


----------



## miguell

Inny przykład: Można najechać(tu: podbić) na jakiś kraj, ale nie można już go przejechać. 
Czyli wszystko zależy od kontekstu, od tego co mamy na myśli.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Jak najbardziej można kraj "przejechać".... nawet wzdłuż i wszerz ;-)


----------



## miguell

Tak, ale chodzi o to by, jak rozumiem, znaczenie słów pozostało niezmienne. 
Czyli:
przejechać/najechać na człowieka ma to samo znaczenie, ale najechać(tu podbić) na kraj a przejechać kraj to już nie to samo. Po prostu te dwa czasowniki - najechać i przejechać, nie zawsze są synonimami.


----------



## wordreferee

Moim zdaniem najechać znaczy, że koło samochodu (albo czegokolwiek innego, wózka sklepowego, roweru itp.) wjeżdża na coś i w tej pozycji pozostaje. Przejechać - najechać, zjechać i pojechać dalej. Przy czym w tym znaczeniu będzie zawsze:

NAJECHAĆ NA  + KOGOŚ/COŚ

Jeśli mamy samo "najechać + kogoś/coś", bez "na", w moim odczuciu znaczy to podbić czyjś kraj, np. Najechali nas Niemcy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wordreferee said:


> Moim zdaniem najechać znaczy, że koło samochodu (albo czegokolwiek innego, wózka sklepowego, roweru itp.) wjeżdża na coś i w tej pozycji pozostaje. Przejechać - najechać, zjechać i pojechać dalej. Przy czym w tym znaczeniu będzie zawsze:
> 
> NAJECHAĆ NA + KOGOŚ/COŚ
> 
> Jeśli mamy samo "najechać + kogoś/coś", bez "na", w moim odczuciu znaczy to podbić czyjś kraj, np. Najechali nas Niemcy.


 Przeczytaj wcześniejsze wypowiedzi.


----------

